# Names for my dun it foal.



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so I have been going back and forth for a name for this little guy. Have come up with a few but for some reason I am having a harder time then normal in coming up with a name.

So here we go. Shoot out some names and let see what sticks.

Here are the pedigree of the sire and dam. Although I am not a big one for naming horse like that.

With Thanks Quarter Horse

Smart And Shiney Quarter Horse


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am horrible at coming up with names, especially registered names, but the first thing that pops into my mind is "Gunna Be Smart".


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thankfully Smart
Dun Got The Smarts
Dun With Smarts


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Gone an' Dun It


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Tempest - haha I was JUST getting ready to post that!


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Now you've Dun it


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Smartie Dunnit
Doc Smartie
Thanks to Smartie


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Smarty Pants


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Dun It Decently
Thanks Smarty Pants
Shining in Hollywood
Start To Shine
Gun Spark
Dun It Smartly
Dun It In Hollywood
I Gotta Lotta Smarts
I Gotta Lotta Spark
Shiners Thanks


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. Keep them coming.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Im Berry Smart
Im Berry Shiny
Start With Smart
Start with Shiny
Dun It Shining
Dun It With Smarts
Hollywood Bling
Hollywood Shine
Shine Again
Thanks For My Shine
Shine With Smarts
Gunna Shine
Start With Shine
Hollywood Sparks
Dun It With Shine
..Probably more later..


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Leggy Dun Smart


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Im smart and shiney
dun it with thanks
shiney witha gun
hollywood smarts
gun smarts
witha spark
dun it witha sparkle

ya, im not very good at names.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

OhDunit


:lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Dun it dirty
Dun it in style (ive got a feelign there is a stud named this....)
Dun it n' smart
Smart n' dun it
Smarty lil' dunit

Im bad at this lol


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Well talked to the owner and we have come up with the first 2 of the 6 needed for AQHA. Now to fill in the rest. Some of the ones you guys have given are great and the ones I have looked most are taken or too long. That is always the way it goes.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

You've got you a nice cross! 

I'm going to just suggest, Dunoutsmart. I like the names to run together, preferably, thought it was neat when I saw my girlfriend's gelding's papers, his name is "Donteventhinkaboutit."


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Been there dun that....


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

dun with smarts
smartnfinal 
dunashiny
you dun good
smartndunning


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

oo!
im with shiny
thanks to smarty
smart thanks
thankin smart


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks all for all the great suggestions. The name has been picked and the paper work is in.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Dun It Smart Thanks, speaking of funny names did you see that name Carol Rose gave that colt out of A Shiner Named Sioux.....it is MYNAMESSIOUXHOWDOUDO


----------



## KDW (May 31, 2011)

Thanks But I'm Dun B N Shiny.


----------



## goodhrs (Dec 30, 2009)

Shiny N Smarts Dun


----------

